

Engineering Shortage is Real: Fmr Digg Engineer Gets 7 Offers, Takes 1 for $150k - hornokplease
http://www.pehub.com/89732/engineering-shortage-is-real-former-digg-engineer-gets-7-offers-takes-one-for-150k/

======
woan
If that is a really good engineer, that has been the going rate for a while in
some markets like Seattle at a middle aged startup where there is less
ownership.

Even not so great senior engineers at the safer companies are at the $120K
range.

~~~
byoung2
Even for more mid level developers like me (English major turned OO PHP
developer) the pay is great these days...I'm making 45% more now than I was at
the beginning of 2008.

